# Bighorn Sheep License to be Auctioned - G&F Release



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

North Dakota Game and Fish Department
March 5, 2012

*North Dakota Bighorn Sheep License to be Auctioned*
The Midwest Chapter of the Wild Sheep Foundation will auction a North Dakota bighorn sheep license at its annual fundraiser and banquet March 17 in Bloomington, Minn.
North Dakota has auctioned a bighorn sheep license each year since 1986 to fund sheep projects in the state, raising more than $890,000.
Last year's license sold for $41,000. One hundred percent of the proceeds from the license sale are used to enhance management of North Dakota's bighorn sheep.
For more information contact Brett Wiedmann, North Dakota Game and Fish Department big game biologist, Dickinson, at (701) 227-7431.


----------

